# Destin bridge sheeps



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Got there this morning about 7. Sheepshead were chewing the bridge down. Got all of them before 10:30 on fiddler crabs. Water was moving out slowly but was moving. As soon as the tide went slack the fish stopped eating. Also saw 2 kings shooting in and out of the pilings. Did not have anything to throw at them but still cool to see them there.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Guess my pictures did not upload. I will post later from computer.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Glad the water temperatures are high enough to bring king to the bridge.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice catch, I like the starboard on the tailgate idea for fish cleaning! So how do you anchor up with a boat near the bridge to target the Sheepshead? I've never fished there for them but would love to give it a go one of these days.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I do not have a boat. I was standing on the bridge but I am sure someone on here with a boat could help you out. I like being on the bridge because on a day like today you can see them easily.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

No, No. punkfishking named the wrong bridge.:whistling: Don't come here. No fish.:thumbdown: Go somewhere else. No fish here.:no:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't worry. Everybody won't be there until tomorrow.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep its pretty crazy sitting on your boat and all of a sudden a sheepshead starts rising out of the water all the way up to a fishermen on the bridge ! Lol! Was up there fishing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Sorry, did not think the huge Destin bridge was a big secret. But I guess that is why you see less and less posts on here from more than just a few people. Still have to know how to get them. Plus I thought this was a forum to share and learn about fishing in the area.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I fish Destin bridge all the time. Fall time excellent for huge reds, Spanish, skips, blues, big sharks as well, and when gets col get a few gags. The reds schooling up in fall makes for crazy fishing


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

It is a good spot. I have caught a few big reds there too. In the winter I have caught juvenile gags and red snappers. Flounder too. Plus the grass by the Coast 
Guard station will hold trout. For people like myself with only a kayak, it is a good place to be on foot or short trips on the kayak. Plus the parking is free. It is safe enough to take my kids with me too which is great.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

punkfishking said:


> Sorry, did not think the huge Destin bridge was a big secret. But I guess that is why you see less and less posts on here from more than just a few people. Still have to know how to get them. Plus I thought this was a forum to share and learn about fishing in the area.


 No problem Mr. P. That was humor. Not meant to be taken seriously. I fish around there also. I have made posts like that before and people have fun with it.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

No worries man. I was not trying to be too much of a dick, I just get tired of all the post bashing that goes on. I just love fishing whether it is me or someone else catching fish.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

punkfishking said:


> No worries man. I was not trying to be too much of a dick, I just get tired of all the post bashing that goes on. I just love fishing whether it is me or someone else catching fish.


Got some Sheepshead last evening.:thumbup: One looked so swollen with eggs I let her go so we can have more later. I've never seen one with such an extended stomach. Looked like she swallowed a football.


----------

